# Gestor requirements for TIE



## the mmmm (Sep 23, 2020)

I contacted a gestor in order to apply for my TIE.

They are going to apply online and have requested a scan of every page of my passport even the blank ones. As well as everything else padron/health cert/bank statements/etc...

I can understand everything else, but the passport is this normal?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes some gestors do ask for fully photocopied passports. It's nothing unusual. 

Steve


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's to do with vagaries of practice at Extranjeria. While usually they only need copy of data pages, there is an odd chance that they ask for full copy, and to avoid possible delay they play safe and copy the lot.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

the mmmm said:


> I contacted a gestor in order to apply for my TIE.
> 
> They are going to apply online and have requested a scan of every page of my passport even the blank ones. As well as everything else padron/health cert/bank statements/etc...
> 
> I can understand everything else, but the passport is this normal?


Covering the bases, in Alicante on the day they weren't in the least bit interested in anything except the photo and facing page. 

Remember you're in Spain and what passes for normal here can frequently be at odds with what you may be accustomed to.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

the mmmm said:


> I contacted a gestor in order to apply for my TIE.
> 
> They are going to apply online and have requested a scan of every page of my passport even the blank ones. As well as everything else padron/health cert/bank statements/etc...
> 
> I can understand everything else, but the passport is this normal?


It's requested when you apply online. 
I've just uploaded our EX20s and all our documents using my digital signature & AutoFirma. You use the dropdown boxes to identify the files you're uploading. The 1st box asks for passport & all pages.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I suspect it could possibly be a roll over from the existing procedures for real non EU applicants where stamps in a passport might reveal something which could have an impact on an application, overstayed visas or expulsion from a country for instance.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

the mmmm said:


> I contacted a gestor in order to apply for my TIE.
> 
> They are going to apply online and have requested a scan of every page of my passport even the blank ones. As well as everything else padron/health cert/bank statements/etc...
> 
> I can understand everything else, but the passport is this normal?


Absolutely. They check to see if you have been out of the country and for how long.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

I photocopied every page of my passport but they only took the page with my details on it. They didn´t even LOOK at the rest of it.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

incatalunya said:


> I photocopied every page of my passport but they only took the page with my details on it. They didn´t even LOOK at the rest of it.


Was this for the initial EX20 application? or the EX23 application?

For the initial EX20 application copies of all pages of your passport are requested (at least they are online). It only took 5 days to approve the application but it's taking a long time to get an EX23 appointment in Alicante.

I haven't done the EX23 submission yet (due 28th Dec) but I'll be taking a copy (2) of the info' pages of my passport, along with the passport itself.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

I took them for both appointments....just in case.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Ifn said:


> Absolutely. They check to see if you have been out of the country and for how long.


Can't really see how that works?

Unless you've actually been somewhere where your passport had been stamped, and for long enough for it to be an issue, having sight of all it's pages would prove nothing.

For instance I went to OZ a couple of years ago but my passport wasn't stamped in or out. I only stayed for 3 months but I could have extended my visa to have stayed for 12 months or even longer still without stamps.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

trotter58 said:


> Was this for the initial EX20 application? or the EX23 application?
> 
> For the initial EX20 application copies of all pages of your passport are requested (at least they are online). It only took 5 days to approve the application but it's taking a long time to get an EX23 appointment in Alicante.
> 
> I haven't done the EX23 submission yet (due 28th Dec) but I'll be taking a copy (2) of the info' pages of my passport, along with the passport itself.


Our residencia was approved last week, our Solicitor reckons that there will be no appointments before the middle of Jan in Alicante as the staff there are all doing the online applications. 

As to the passport bit, she took copies of all the pages in mine and the wife's for online submission (I had work visa's for Saudi Arabia, Australia and Canada in mine and she said they might question these and thats why they ask) all the work visa's were in date as well. The Oman, Nigerian and Russian ones were out of date...
No questions were raised but its better to be safe than sorry, I bet they check with the Uk passport office.


----------

